# Where to find CZ's in Central Florida?



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Anybody know where I can find a shop that carries CZ in Central Florida?


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

If your going to the Orlando gun show this weekend, Shoot Straight will have some on their table. Don't know why they don't have them in their display cases at the store. Although I never asked at the store to see one.


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi,

My favorite gun shop, Ft. Huffstetler Adventures in Brooksville carries a bunch of CZ. Their number is 352-796-4100. They take good care of thier customers, and are a family run business. Good luck!!!!


----------

